# My new TT project: From 180 to 320WHP



## Plisken (Oct 19, 2008)

I read this forum for years, but I do not write much because my American is not very good. Anyway, I'm here today to show you some pictures of my last project.
It's an Audi TT (of course) Coupe FWD 180. I did some mods inside, outside, and on the engine. it did 320WHp and 420Nm on dyno.

Stop talking and look at the pictures. here is one:










But maybe some of you will prefer this one... :laugh:










... Or this one ?











360mm - 8 pot brakes Front 




















308mm Stage 1R ECS Kit Rear











H&R anti-roll bars, Bilstein B14PSS,











Milltek dual exhaust, OBX Sport Cat 200 Cell, Wagner Tuning FMIC




















SIMOTA CAI and 3" intake











Recaro seats ! :heart:




















Custom made steering wheel











SACHS clutch and lightweight flywheel











GT28RS E2 Kit with APR Fuel Pump and 630cc











GT28RS VS K03s (!)











Bling-bling touch :




















improved OBX Limited Slip Differential




















42 Draft Catch-Can











..... And an exclusive Carbon Rear Seat Delete kit:





























Between, IF YOU LIKE WHAT YOU SEE, ( *My friend made just ONE more, he sell it here*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151313733459 )



320WHP and 420Nm on Dyno :


































































Hope you like it. Thanks to you all.


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Plisken said:


> Hope you like it. Thanks to you all.


Bravo mon amie!


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice and clean looking! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

Beautiful...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

S-Line front + OSIR fenders = tight pants :heart:


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Elle est bonne! (la bagnole aussi)!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Gorgeous! Good work!


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

I am in love with the entire car!! Great job!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

lite1979 said:


> Elle est bonne! (la bagnole aussi)!


Une Française qui pose avec des soutiens est moche à mon avis, je prend la caisse! 

Superbe bagnole, j'aime la façon que tu l'as trafiqué -- avec un penchant pour accentuer les lignes originales, mais avec subtilité :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Plisken (Oct 19, 2008)

ah ah :laugh: you guys are incredible, your french is perfect ! Thank you very much for your nice comments, it's nice to see that you appreciate the work done on this TT.





























I got PM about my rear seat delete, it may be interest other people so... :

- It's a home made (hand made kit)
- Done by a friend (not me)
- The bar is 100% real carbon
- The rear trunk cover is fiber but only carbon-look covered
- It's far lighter than the original Audi TT QS

- And yes the one on ebay is one more my friend did ( http://www.ebay.com/itm/151313733459 )












Again, thank you for your great welcome. :thumbup:


----------



## Plisken (Oct 19, 2008)

Did I mention French girls love American boys ?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Plisken said:


> Did I mention French girls love American boys ?


I can attest to that! I'm not American, but every time I'm in France, I tell myself I picked the wrong country to emigrate just because of the girls (it doesn't hurt that French is my first language though). J'adore les gonzesses Francaise! :beer:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

My mechanic doesn't look like that at all


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

I will always love BBS LMs. Also those seats look great! Nice work all around :thumbup:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Just beautiful!👍


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

very clean ride, love it

How did you make the double exhaust tip?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow!!! Looks great!


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

neat car


----------



## Plisken (Oct 19, 2008)

peter139 said:


> How did you make the double exhaust tip?


It's simply a Milltek dual exhaust outlet for 180 FWD.










Thank you again for your very positive feedback. 
For years I read the threads in this forum (I learned a lot) and I am happy to share this achievement with you. Thank you again guys! :wave:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Very beautiful car. Well done all around :beer::beer::beer: Very tasteful. How do you like the OSIR fenders up close?

More pictures of French women and cars opcorn:


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Only thing I would change is I would replace the gear knob with a forge big knob. But again, fantastic car and I'm uber jealous of the osir fenders...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Une Française qui pose avec des soutiens est moche à mon avis, je prend la caisse!
> 
> Superbe bagnole, j'aime la façon que tu l'as trafiqué -- avec un penchant pour accentuer les lignes originales, mais avec subtilité :thumbup::thumbup:


Sérieusement Max là je suis surpris!!! Si ton language principal est le Français alors de quelle origine es-tu??? ( D'un Québécois pas trop habitué à voir sa langue sur ce Forum!!

En passant Super Caisse!!!!!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Volksdude27 said:


> Sérieusement Max là je suis surpris!!! Si ton language principal est le Français alors de quelle origine es-tu??? ( D'un Québécois pas trop habitué à voir sa langue sur ce Forum!!
> 
> En passant Super Caisse!!!!!




Ca fait chaud au coeur de savoir qu'il y a d'autre francophones sur notre TT section du site. Je suis d'origine caribéenne, avec une citoyenneté haïtienne spécifiquement! :beer:


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Ca fait chaud au coeur de savoir qu'il y a d'autre francophones sur notre TT section du site. Je suis d'origine caribéenne, avec une citoyenneté haïtienne spécifiquement! :beer:



Ah Ha!!! Comment as-tu abouti aux États Unis??!! Habituellement, les Haïtiens viennent au Québec!!!!

Va falloir que je finisse par aller chercher mon passe-port et venir au Waterfest, encore plus depuis que je sais que je vais pouvoir entretenir une conversation dans ma langue avec Max hehe


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Volksdude27 said:


> Ah Ha!!! Comment as-tu abouti aux États Unis??!! Habituellement, les Haïtiens viennent au Québec!!!!
> 
> Va falloir que je finisse par aller chercher mon passe-port et venir au Waterfest, encore plus depuis que je sais que je vais pouvoir entretenir une conversation dans ma langue avec Max hehe



Je suis abouti aux États-Unis par pure coïncidence. J'ai joué au foot professionellement en Haiti dans mes vingtaines, et j'ai beneficié d'une bourse d'étude athletique pour mes études universitaires aux États-Unis. Waterfest sera une excellente opportunité pour une TT rencontre francophone! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Plisken (Oct 19, 2008)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> More pictures of French women and cars opcorn:


 Ah ah :laugh:. Do you like the car... Or the Girl ?


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Is it greedy to ask for both?


----------



## Euroaudiboy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Help meee*

Where can I find that LSD part , do u have the part number , I've been looking for one for my 180 tt front wheel 5 speed but can't seem to find the right one , they are all for 6 speed


----------



## Aseph (Feb 13, 2007)

FatAce said:


> Is it greedy to ask for both?


I post very rarely in this forum but I will have to say I second this request! 

On another note your TT looks amazingly clean! the details are top notch! I much like some here love the back seat delete!:thumbup:


----------



## Plisken (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi guys, here's a quick GoPro overview of my engine bay until, maybe, a full video of the car.
Feel free to like and share !

Suggestions, ideas and comments are welcome.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks for the update, man! Looks great!


----------



## Plisken (Oct 19, 2008)

@lite1979 


For those who prefer pictures :


----------



## Zmacs (Jul 18, 2009)

Sick car :thumbup:


----------



## Sniper911 (May 30, 2015)

Sweet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plisken (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks !!!


----------

